# Water seperator



## Guest (Nov 16, 2019)

I usually fill about 3/4 +/- to save on some bulb pumping.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fill it and pump it


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Thanks guys. How often do you usually change hours wise?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I change every 100hrs when I perform maintenance on the outboard.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I never fill mine with fuel ahead of time. I get that sick forearm workout in every 100 hours so I can look like Popeye.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Since the topic has been so eloquently broached, I'll go ahead and ask the dumb question here: Can those filters be emptied of water and refilled? Years ago a friend told me he just dumps them periodically and reuses them; he claimed that he never had any problems doing that. I never took the chance, they just aren't that expensive. But this thread got me wondering about that again. So, are they reusable or not?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hipshot said:


> Since the topic has been so eloquently broached, I'll go ahead and ask the dumb question here: Can those filters be emptied of water and refilled? Years ago a friend told me he just dumps them periodically and reuses them; he claimed that he never had any problems doing that. I never took the chance, they just aren't that expensive. But this thread got me wondering about that again. So, are they reusable or not?


I wouldn’t, they are also fuel filters so you have dirty filter media being re-used which isn’t worth saving $15-20 in my world. 
I like the Moeller Clearsite filter with composite head. You can see and drain off any water that might have gotten into the fuel system and carry on. The clear bowl gets re-used and when you buy the upper replacement filter it comes with a new o-ring for the polycarbonate bowl. 
If you don’t have the clear drain bowl you have to pull the entire filter and dump into a jar to check for water. 

Buy this and use brass hose barbs and plugs, not the aluminum ones that come with it. 
https://www.amazon.com/Moeller-Separating-Filter-outboard-Composite/dp/B000MTCQMY


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wouldn’t, they are also fuel filters so you have dirty filter media being re-used which isn’t worth saving $15-20 in my world.
> I like the Moeller Clearsite filter with composite head. You can see and drain off any water that might have gotten into the fuel system and carry on. The clear bowl gets re-used and when you buy the upper replacement filter it comes with a new o-ring for the polycarbonate bowl.
> If you don’t have the clear drain bowl you have to pull the entire filter and dump into a jar to check for water.
> 
> ...


I didn't know they offered a composite version, I've only ever used the aluminum. How long have you had this one? I might use that in my Conchfish build.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bryson said:


> I didn't know they offered a composite version, I've only ever used the aluminum. How long have you had this one? I might use that in my Conchfish build.


I had one on the aluminum boat I “built” about 5 years ago and have had one on my current boat since I bought it and upgraded everything about 3 years ago. I see these aluminum and steel heads with paint flaking off and rusting and it makes me uneasy. 
The cool thing with the drain is it has a hose barb so you can stick a hose on it and run it out your hull drain and into a container. No mess in the hull.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had one on the aluminum boat I “built” about 5 years ago and have had one on my current boat since I bought it and upgraded everything about 3 years ago. I see these aluminum and steel heads with paint flaking off and rusting and it makes me uneasy.
> The cool thing with the drain is it has a hose barb so you can stick a hose on it and run it out your hull drain and into a container. No mess in the hull.


Yes, I definitely like the filter/bowl setup. Mostly curious as to the longevity and build quality of the composite option.

It would be nice to see a composite head be built/marketed/QCd as a premium "corrosion resistant" option rather than a cost-savings option. I have a spare aluminum head, maybe I should just blast the paint off and get it anodized or something.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bryson said:


> Yes, I definitely like the filter/bowl setup. Mostly curious as to the longevity and build quality of the composite option.
> 
> It would be nice to see a composite head be built/marketed/QCd as a premium "corrosion resistant" option rather than a cost-savings option. I have a spare aluminum head, maybe I should just blast the paint off and get it anodized or something.


Only about $45 for the whole setup on the link above. Keep the aluminum one for backup. 
I’ve never had issues with the composite, it just makes more sense to me too.


----------

